# withdrawal from Percocet Rx



## Fizbo (Jun 10, 2013)

I have read different opinions from experienced coders for this. 
#1-292.0, 304.00 - withdrawal & Opioid dependence.
#2-code Sx's, & E935.2 for adverse effect

Both of these appear to be correct, I cannot find any guidelines regarding
withdrawl from an Rx. One interesting take on this was that you do not 
code adverse effect because it does not occur while taking the drug.


----------



## donnalynn (Jun 13, 2013)

Fizbo said:


> I have read different opinions from experienced coders for this.
> #1-292.0, 304.00 - withdrawal & Opioid dependence.
> #2-code Sx's, & E935.2 for adverse effect
> 
> ...


is your DX "withdrawal from percocet"?  if so then I would only code 292.0 - drug withdrawal (narcotic)


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 13, 2013)

If a patient is undergoing withdrawl from percocet then this is not an adverse effect. An adverse effect is a patient that is taking a prescribe therapeutic medication correctly as directed and it cause an unfortunate reaction..  If the patient is addicted to the drug this indicates they were not taking the drug correctly.


----------



## PVAzCPC (Aug 26, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> If a patient is undergoing withdrawl from percocet then this is not an adverse effect. An adverse effect is a patient that is taking a prescribe therapeutic medication correctly as directed and it cause an unfortunate reaction..  If the patient is addicted to the drug this indicates they were not taking the drug correctly.



The record I am coding this am, reports that the patient is out of his prescribed narcotic pain medication due to changes in PCP and a delay in getting him in to see a pain management specialist.  He is experiencing physical symptoms of withdrawal of a drug he has been taking correctly, as directed. 

292.0 "Tip" indicates, "Assign only for patients who suffer mental or behavioral disturbances due to drug withdrawal, regardless of the circumstances".

So I am thinking I need to code the physical symptoms of n/v, abdominal cramping etc.; in addition to the code for chronic pain.

Any thoughts?


----------



## devinmajor14 (Aug 28, 2013)

I would code 292.0, 304.00 and the symptoms.


----------



## PVAzCPC (Sep 3, 2013)

Therein is my confusion: 292.0 says for "...mental or behavioral disturbances due to drug withdrawal..." ; my documentation does not support this as there is no mention of any mental or behavioral issues, just the physical symptoms.


----------

